# Craftsman table saw 22114 advice



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,

After years of think and talking about wanting a woodshop and doing woodworking as a hobby, I am finally starting to make it happen. I have a small, compared to some I have seen, space in the basement that I will use. It is a 14'x24' section of the basement that is currently full of junk I don't need.

I have some tools, including an old portable table saw, that works on small stuff, but I know needs replacing. I have been checking Craigslist for tools that I want, including a drill press, band saw and a table saw. Not having a large space or budget I was thinking about a portable TS, but love the cabinet kind, just worried about the space and cost.

Today I was dragging the wife through Sears, looking at power tools, and saw the Craftsman TS model 22114. The solid looking table and the $399 price caught my eye. The salesman said it was on clearance and they had a couple left. It is 1.5 HP and looks like a pretty decent saw, although I am no expert.

So what are your opinions? Do you own one? $399 was more than I was planning to spend at this point. I was going to use my old one until I got some of the other tools I wanted, but it seems like a great saw for the money and I don't think I would need to upgrade for a long time, it being a hobby and all. So any advice on this saw or anything else for a person starting a small shop.

Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Paul - IMHO you'll have a tough time getting more saw for less money. The 22114 was introduced around 2004 and was the middle model of a 3 saw lineup of new hybrid saws introduced by Craftsman. I owned the 22124 for 3-1/2 years and loved it. They're made by Steel City/Orion, and all feature large yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions that are easy to reach and easy to align. The 22114 weighs in at 385#, so it's very solid. The biggest knock on this saw was that the fence wasn't great for a $700 saw, but it's pretty good for a $400 saw IMO, and is something you could always replace down the road for ~ $150 if you wanted. I doubt they'll last too long at that price. Please keep us posted about it.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

sounds like like good deal, they now have the 22116 with granite top, but don't know anything about it, if it is worth $989.00


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Knotscott and RJ. RJ I don't have granite countertops in my kitchen, I don't think the wife is going to let me get them on my tablesaw. After the TS what would you say is the next best thing to get for the shop. Band saw? Drill press? 12-13" Planer? What size is best for a BS and DP with out being too big for a small shop? Thanks again for helping a noob.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i Have a shop a little smaller than yours 13 by 21.i have a 12 inch craftsmen drill press that I got on sale for 200 it works great and is less than a floor model. For my thickness planer I have a 12 inch rigid that I love. I have been able to fit a lot in my shop drill press table saw with out feed table thickness planer jointer miter saw six for workbench 8 foot miter saw bench mortises oscillating spindle sander router table and many portable power tools. I still have room for a air compressor dust collector and band saw when I get them the key is planning and organization. Try using grizzlies shop planer on their website it lets you see were things will work and were they wont


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> ... After the TS what would you say is the next best thing to get for the shop.....


A good saw blade for the TS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Just came across this ebay auction for a Rigid Saw with router table and other items. Is this something I should look into? http://cgi.ebay.com/Ridgid-TS3612-T...123?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb99851c3

it is local to me also.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

600 sounds like a lot for a used contractor saw


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good one scott!*

Probably not on the top of most folks lists, but I'd get a dust collector next. Your lungs and your (wife) will love you for it since the dust will end up in the bag and not in the garage or basement!
The Harbor Freight 2 HP goes on sale frequently or with a 20% off coupon you can get a great deal...watch the flyers and get on their email. www.Pennstateindustries.com is another source as is www.grizzly.com We have made the Thein baffle mods here and they seem to be a big improvement as much less dust ends up in the filters. I have several Jet DC's, 1 1/2 HP which run on 120 Volts. The 2 HP HF may require a dedicated circuit..I donno? 

The next tool will depend on whether you will take rough sawn lumber and joint and plane it to dimensions yourself. In this case you will need both a jointer and a planer and I recommend separate machines for each, not a combo. If you will buy stock already surfaced, S4S, then the next tool I would get is a router and a table in which to mount it. It's a very versatile combination, especially with a router lift to make very small changes in the cutter height. OR get a router that has a height adjustment control which you can access from the base as well as topside. Like a Milwaukee 5620...awesome router and great price. 

I've had a 6" x 48" belt sander for years...a real dust maker! I use it most for metal work these days, but in the past it's good for sanding ends and some clean up of saw marks from the bandsaw.

Now a bandsaw is probably The 3rd tool or maybe even the 2nd tool I recommend after the table saw. It is most useful in the making of jointed furniture and curved pieces in some furniture and cabinet work. I have a few and really love to work with them. I keep one set up for resawing and a smaller one for intricate curves. If you are going to make mostly cabinets from sheet stock and mostly square cuts then a bandsaw is not really necessary for that type of work. 

 bill


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I would like to eventually make mission style furniture. I love the way it looks. I know very little about making it, but that is what a hobby is about, learning and having fun. I am sick of sitting in front of the computer wasting time on facebook.

I picked up an old, super heavy 4 1/8 inch joiner off craigslist for 10 bucks. It needs to have the blades replaced and I ordered ones I think will fit.

I have a delta compound miter saw that I have been using for years remodeling my house and building my shed and deck. I also have a lot of dewalt 18v tools like drills, recip saws and such. I have done remodling work on my house and with my dad since I was a kid, although not full time. 

I actully have a router/router table. I don't think it is the greatest and to be honest I found it curbside, for free one day while working. I plugged it in and the motor spins up. I have not tried it yet, I really don't know how yet, but once I set up the shop, I will see if it works or needs replacing.
.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> 600 sounds like a lot for a used contractor saw


Agreed....way too much IMHO. That saw was less than $600 new. Add-ons don't generally double the value of the saw, which is close to how far it's overpriced. $600 is well on your way to a very nice updated new saw with warranty, and/or can buy a nice used cabinet saw.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I went to Sears, stared for a little while, and then bought the Craftsman 22114 TS. I got it for $399.00 plus tax and I went with the two year warranty for 45 bucks. All total around $460. I usually stay away from the extended warranties, but since I know practically nothing about these big table saws, I figured it was worth the 45 dollars. Now I have a 400lb box sitting in the back of my pickup, wondering how me and my brother are going to get it off, across the yard and down in the basement.

Its funny, I am a professional photographer and have spent big money on gear, including a $10,000 digital camera in 2000, that now sits on shelf as a conversation piece, but buying a 400 table saw was almost as scary and it is not even near top of the line. I think it is more of the fear of buying the wrong tool. I better learn to make some nice stuff. I look forward to my new hobby and thanks for all the advice. I am sure I will have many more questions.

Paul


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well the beast is off the truck and in the basement in pieces. The good kind of pieces, not the we dropped it and I am screwed kind. I now need to get my butt in gear and clear out the space for the shop. It will be a while until I am sawing anything with my new baby.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

sounds like you got a great deal on a great saw. the extended warrenty is a good idea. about the router table it is a harbor freight router tabel that sells new for 220 this is the link http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-full-size-router-table-with-router-91130.html not supprising that it was in the trash sounds like the tabel is good but the router is junk


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice deal on a very nice saw....this entire line is pretty well proven, and enjoyed a fairly large happy following. Good luck with the assembly....shouldn't be too bad. Congrats!:thumbsup:

p.s. FYI...in case you're interested, there's an aftermarket riving knife called the "BORK" by Walnutacre Woodworking that'll fit this saw.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

The saw looks like a winner. I was a little put off by people talking about the fence on this model. Looks sturdy to me, but I am a novice. I am sure it will be fine for my needs and down the line if it really sucks, I can upgrade.

Yeah I know most things from HF are not of the greatest quality. I was still surprised to find it curbside. Too bad, the table looks nice. If nothing else the shelf it sits on will be a good TV stand in my home gym.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

because yougot the table for free you might want to get a better router for it. the tabel is good the included router is not very good. at least that is what the reviews said


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you think an after market (better) router will fit in that table? I will have to investigate it more.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It shouldn't be too hard to fit a different router to that plate...what material is that plate made from?


----------

